# Kevin Prince Boateng verletzte sich beim Sex!



## beachkini (22 Jan. 2012)

​
Liebe kann auch mal schmerzhaft sein…

Ex-Hertha-Star Kevin Prince Boateng (24) macht in Mailand nicht nur auf dem Fußballplatz von sich reden. Nachdem er sich vor einer Woche beim Derby gegen Inter eine Muskelzerrung zugezogen hat und deswegen für vier Wochen ausfällt, hat nun seine aktuelle Freundin die Ursache für seine Verletzung verraten. *„Ich liebe Sex und mit Kevin habe ich so sieben bis zehn Mal in der Woche Sex. Ich fürchte, das ist auch der Grund für die Zerrung“, erzählte jetzt das italienische Showgirl Melissa Satta (25)* der italienischen Ausgabe der „Vanity Fair“ über ihr Leben mit dem Milan-Star.

Nebenbei plauderte sie auch aus, wer in ihrer Beziehung die Hosen an hat: *„Ich bin gerne oben, damit ich die Kontrolle habe. Ich mag kein langes Vorspiel im Bett.“ *Vor Kevin Prince Boateng war Melissa Satta fünf Jahre lang mit Ex-Nationalspieler Christian Vieri zusammen.

Scheint bei ihr beruflich gerade nicht so zu laufen....Braucht wohl wieder etwas Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## comatron (23 Jan. 2012)

Sie mag Fußballer, vor allem wegen der Freistöße.


----------



## Punisher (23 Jan. 2012)

Verletzt beim Sex?? Was fürn Anfänger


----------



## claudy09 (23 Jan. 2012)

wenn man es 7-10 mal die woche treibt


----------



## frank63 (24 Jan. 2012)

...was für eine Neuigkeit. Wie konnten wir ohne diesen Wissen leben...


----------



## posemuckel (24 Jan. 2012)

*„Ich liebe Sex und mit Kevin habe ich so sieben bis zehn Mal in der Woche Sex."*

"... und dann noch achtzehn Mal mit einem Manager, fünf Mal mit meinem Nachbarn, drei Mal mit dem Postboten und ganz oft mit mir selbst!!!
"


----------



## Katzun (24 Jan. 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> *Ich mag kein langes Vorspiel im Bett.“ *



gut erzogen! braves mädchen :thumbup:


----------



## JayP (24 Jan. 2012)

Ooooooh Kevinnnnnnnnn isch liebe Deine Gehaltscheckkkkkk


----------



## Max100 (25 Jan. 2012)

claudy09 schrieb:


> wenn man es 7-10 mal die Woche treibt



Dann kann er ja auf dem Platz keine Leistung bringen


----------



## syd67 (26 Jan. 2012)

also hatte er einen VERKEHRSUNFALL?


----------

